# 3x3 official single: 6.84 at Rubikku Champ 2012 (Indonesian NR)



## CuberMan (Jan 14, 2012)

done by Stephen Adhisaputra (me) at 5th solve on semifinal. I think no one record it, reconstruction will be posted soon. here's the picture:


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 14, 2012)

6.84! It is 4th in the world.

Very good job!


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks, it's skip pll btw. reconstruction will be posted after the scramble was here..


----------



## superduperabner (Jan 14, 2012)

Congratulation, Stephen!


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 14, 2012)

YEAH!!!! another sub-7! go big or go home!


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 14, 2012)

It look likes +2, the front is F.
Great job!


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

RubikZz said:


> It look likes +2, the front is F.


 
Maybe he turned it once he picked it up?

Congrats on the amazing time!


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 14, 2012)

Guys, the cube in his hand is another the cube. The cube he did the solve with is on the timer...

And Congrats! Sub-7 is a very big achievement!


----------



## JyH (Jan 14, 2012)

Congratulations!

brest will reconstruct it from the picture


----------



## Dene (Jan 14, 2012)

Yikes dude well done!


----------



## Litz (Jan 14, 2012)

JyH said:


> brest will reconstruct it from the picture


This mad me laugh haha.

Congratulations!


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats on the great time!


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 14, 2012)

L U2 R' B2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 L F' D2 L D' U2 L' F L2 B L R2
x' U' F x L F' L' //cross
R' U' R L' U L //F2L #1
L U L' U L U' L' //F2L #2
U R U' R' U R U R' //F2L #3
y U' R U R' U2 R U' R' //F2L #4
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' //OLL
U2 //PLL
44 moves/6.84 seconds = 6.43 turns per second

the reconstruction he did after the round

+some live result: http://live.cubing.net/RubikkuChamp2012/#0


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice time. PLL skip I see.


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks yoinneroid, here's the reconstuction on alg.garron.us


----------



## Rama (Jan 15, 2012)

That's quick.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats Stephen 

Keren beraaaaaaaat


----------

